# Weekly Competition 2012-46



## Mike Hughey (Nov 13, 2012)

For the weekly competition, we are now accepting results either of two ways:
1. Use http://www.speedsolving.com/competitions/. You will need to log in; please *use the same username that you use on speedsolving.com!* (You may feel free to use a different password, but use the same username.) Hopefully use of the website to enter your times will be self-explanatory, please post here or email Odder if you have questions.
2. Post here, as usual.

If you have posts in both places, for now we will give priority to posts within the thread, in case there are difficulties with the website. This is an experiment; if it works well, we hope to eventually go to full automation.

We follow the WCA regulations for all events. Here are some things that people often don't know, or are different from the regulations:


For Multi-BLD you can choose how many cubes you are going to do (let me know if 30 scrambles is not enough). If you attempt 5 cubes you must use the first 5 scrambles.
For one-handed you can use both hands during inspection.
For with feet you can only use feet during inspection.
For 3x3x3 Fewest Moves there is a 1 hour time limit.
For relay you have 15 seconds of inspection in total, you can use any order to solve the cubes and the rest of the relay-rules should be obvious.
6x6x6 and 7x7x7 will use an average of 5.

Notation and scrambling:

For all events (other than skewb) the Mark2 scrambler will be used.
For 4x4x4 and 5x5x5, a "w" means "Wide" so you turn not just the slice, but also the outer layer.
For 6x6x6 and 7x7x7, a number before the letter indicates the amount of layers to turn like a wide turn. "3U2" would mean "turn the 3 uppermost layers a half turn".
For Megaminx, Pochmann notation will be used.
For Square-1, 2x2x2, and 3x3x3, near-optimal random state scrambles will be used.
For Square1, the newest official scrambler is being used. This adds a slash whenever a slice move is to be applied.
For Clock, a shortened version of the official notation is used.
For Pyraminx, small letters are for the tips
Skewb scrambles are generated using Chen Shuang's scrambler, which uses Fixed Corner Notation.

This competition starts now and ends Monday/Tuesday nightchange GMT (officially). Automated results will close at the official time, but if you are slightly late, go ahead and post your results here and we will include them at our discretion if we think it's reasonable.

I suspect there will be some issues as we roll this new approach out; please let me know if you have any problems or questions.

*2x2x2*
*1. *R2 U F2 U2 R2 F' U' R' U'
*2. *R2 U R F R2 U' R' U2 R
*3. *U' R F R F2 U F' U
*4. *R' U' R' U2 F R2 U' R U
*5. *R2 F U R' F2 U' R U2 R' U'

*3x3x3*
*1. *B2 F2 U F2 D' L2 D B2 U2 L2 R2 B U' F R F' L D R B' R
*2. *U2 R D' F2 L2 U' R F' B R' U2 B2 U F2 L2 U' F2 U' R2 B2 U2
*3. *D2 R2 F2 L2 B D2 L2 B R2 D2 B D' U2 L2 B' L' B' L' B' D2 U
*4. *D2 L2 R2 U2 F' D2 B' U2 B2 L2 B D R' F2 L R F2 U B D' B'
*5. *D2 F' R2 B D2 B' U2 B L2 D2 F2 U B L' D B' U L' B F' U'

*4x4x4*
*1. *R' D Uw2 L Fw2 L2 F U Fw2 L2 Uw U2 L' Rw2 B Uw Rw2 Fw R2 F Rw' U2 R Fw' F2 Uw2 R D' Uw L' Rw' B U L Rw R2 Fw L' Rw' U
*2. *L' R Fw D' Rw' Uw2 U' Fw' Rw D Uw2 U2 Fw2 D2 B U2 L2 Fw' F2 U' B L D2 U Rw2 Fw2 F' Uw U' Fw' F U' Fw' F' Uw2 U' B2 F L F'
*3. *U2 F2 Rw B D2 L2 B L B2 F' D2 U2 B' L' F2 U2 F' L B2 Uw2 U' Fw' U L2 R Uw2 Rw2 R' D Uw' U R B' U2 R' F2 R B2 Rw' U
*4. *R' Uw' B' Fw' U2 Fw' R' D' U' F2 D U2 Rw2 Uw2 U2 Fw2 Uw' Fw' F' D2 B' Uw' Rw Fw L' D' L Uw2 L F L' R2 D2 L' F2 D B2 F L2 Uw'
*5. *Rw2 F' U2 B L2 B' Uw' B Rw' Uw2 Fw2 F2 L U' B' Fw' Rw R U B2 U2 L2 Uw2 U' B Rw2 B Rw U2 B D2 Rw F L2 Rw2 R Uw2 R2 Uw2 R

*5x5x5*
*1. *B2 L2 Lw Rw' D U2 Lw' R Fw' Dw2 Lw2 F L2 R2 U2 Rw2 D Dw Uw2 B' R' Fw' F' Uw2 L' Uw Lw' R2 B' Bw2 Fw' Dw' Lw' R2 B' D2 Uw' F' Uw B' D2 U2 Bw Rw' Fw2 F Lw' B2 Lw' Bw2 Fw2 D2 Fw' F' D' U' F2 R' B' Lw2
*2. *Dw2 B D Uw2 Bw F' Lw B2 Bw L2 U Rw D2 R U Lw2 Bw2 U B Uw' Bw Fw' L2 U Lw F2 Dw' U R' U2 Lw2 F2 D2 U2 Bw2 Fw L2 D F2 Dw B Bw L D Uw B Bw2 U B' Bw' Fw2 U F2 L' Bw' Lw Uw2 L' D2 Rw2
*3. *L R2 Fw Lw B2 Bw Fw2 R2 Dw' L Uw2 B2 Bw2 Rw Uw2 R' Bw' U2 Lw Rw' Bw Lw2 Rw' Dw2 B' Uw L Fw' Rw Bw Dw Fw L' F D' B D2 Dw2 U Lw Dw Lw' Rw2 B Fw2 F2 D' L2 Dw' Uw Fw2 R' Uw2 R' Fw' Lw Dw Rw F L
*4. *D Rw2 B' Bw2 U2 F Rw2 Bw2 Fw L2 Lw2 Rw' R2 B2 Bw Fw' Lw R2 Dw Fw2 Lw Dw2 U Lw' R Bw Rw2 B' Lw' B' Uw2 Rw2 R' Bw Fw F R' B' Dw2 R2 B2 Rw' B' Bw' Uw L' R' U2 Lw2 D' L Lw2 D' U2 Lw2 Uw' B D B' L2
*5. *R' Uw2 Lw' Uw Rw2 R' Uw' B Lw2 Dw' F2 R2 B' Uw' L B2 Bw R U' Lw2 Rw2 D' B2 Bw Fw2 Uw Rw' Fw' Lw R U F' Lw Fw' Lw Dw2 Lw B F Dw' Rw2 Dw2 F2 R Bw Uw B' L Dw Fw' U Lw Dw2 Fw' D2 U2 B L2 U' R'

*6x6x6*
*1. *2D 3U' 2L2 2B2 3R2 2R 2B' D' U F R2 F' 2L' 3U U2 L 2L' R' 3U B 3F2 3U2 L' R2 2D' 3F' 2F 3R D2 3U F L' 2L2 2D' U' 3R' R B' L' 3R 2B' F2 2L' B F' D 3U2 2F2 2U' 2L D2 L2 U2 L' D 2L' D' U2 3R2 B' 3U' 2U U B 2L 2B 2L' B 3F 2F'
*2. *F2 R2 2B2 F2 2R2 B F 2D' F2 L2 3R2 R' B2 2D' 3F2 3U 2L 3R2 R 2F 3R' 2D 3F2 2F' 3U 3R2 3U2 3F 2R R' B 2U 2F F2 2D U2 2F' D 2B2 3F 2L2 B 2D2 3U' 3R2 2R 2D' 2B2 D' 3F2 U 3R2 2U2 L2 3U2 3R' F 3U2 2U2 L 3U 3F2 D 2D' 3R 2B2 2L' 2R' R F
*3. *F' 2D' 2R' D' 2L' F' 2D' B 3U' 2U2 U2 3R R2 B' 3U 2U L2 3R 2R 3F2 2F' D' B' 3F' 2R 2F L' 2R2 B R2 2F 3U' 2R' 3F' 2U' R F 2D2 2U2 2B' 3F2 2F L' D 2U' U' 2R 3U' 2R2 R' 3U 3F' U2 R2 U F 2R2 D2 2U' 2B2 2R' B2 L 2B 2U2 U2 L' 2L' 3U2 B'
*4. *L' 2L' R2 D2 3U' 2U U' R2 2B' R2 2D L 2U2 2F2 3U2 2F 2L' D2 2D 2U 2B' 2U' B2 3F U2 L' 2B2 3F' 2L' 2R2 2D' 2U 2R' F2 2L2 2D' 3F2 3U2 2R2 2U2 3R' 2F' D 2B D2 2D 2U2 U' 2R 2B2 L' B 2B2 2D2 3U' 2R2 U' 2L B2 3U B 3R2 B 2F2 D' B2 2B' F2 2R' 3F
*5. *2D2 3U2 2U' U F2 2R' 2B2 3R 2R2 U' 2R2 2D 3U 3R B' D' U 3F2 2R' R' B 2L 2R2 2B' 3F2 2R 3U2 2L R2 2D2 2U2 U B2 3U2 3F F' 2D 3F F2 2R2 B2 L 3R R2 2B' 3F 2F L 2L 2U U2 B2 2B2 3F' 2L 3R' 2F F 3U2 L2 3R' 2R 3U 2U2 2B 3F2 F' 2U' 2B' 2R

*7x7x7*
*1. *3U2 3R' 2U' 2L 3L2 3D2 2L 2F F D 3U U' 3R 2U 2R' 3F2 F 3U' 2F2 2L U2 2L 2B 2F R 3U2 B2 2F' 2U 3R 2R' R B' F 2U 3B 3L' U' 2F L 2R2 2B2 2R 2B 2U2 2B2 2F' R' B D' 2U U' 3B' 3F' 2F2 2R R2 D' 2D' 2U2 2L' 2R' 3B2 U2 2R2 2F L2 D' 2F R2 2D' B2 3F2 2L' B' D2 3F 2R2 B2 3D2 3U' 3L2 2R2 R B 3F 2D2 U2 2R' D2 2U2 L 2R 2D2 3U U' 2F2 3R 2B 3L2
*2. *B' 3R' 3B' 2D' R2 3B' 2D2 2L 3F2 L 2R 3B2 3D' B2 3L 2D2 U 3L2 F2 2R' 2D2 3U2 2R D2 3U 2U2 L 2B 2F F' 3U' B2 L' 2R' R B' 3L2 D 3D' 2U' 3F D2 2D 2B2 3F2 D L' B2 L' 2D' B' 2D 2B2 3B2 R2 B2 3B F 3U 3R2 2B2 R2 D2 2D' 3U 3F L' 2L U 2F' 2R2 3D 3L2 2B 2D 3D' B' 3L' 3B 3D2 2U2 3B2 D' U2 3B2 L' D' 3U U 3B2 L' 3R' B 3L2 2D2 R' 2F2 3R2 3D2 B
*3. *3D 2U' 3B 2R2 U R2 3B' 3L2 R 2D' B' 3F2 2U' L' 2F L2 F 2R' F' D 2D' 3D 2U L2 2L' 2D' 3D2 R2 D2 3U2 3F2 2F2 2R2 3D2 3U' 2U2 L 2L' 2B F2 L 2L' 3R2 R' 2D2 2U' 2F2 D' L2 R2 2B' 2F' 3D 3B2 F 3D2 3F2 3D' U 2F 2D' 2U' 2B F 3L' 2D' B 2L2 B D' 3B2 2F R' 2F2 3D' 2L' B 3B 3F' 2F' 2D2 2L' 3L2 2B' 3B2 2F F' 2R 2D' 3U' L F2 L B 2F' D' 3U' 2U' B L'
*4. *2R 2F2 3L2 2B2 3D2 2L2 U2 L' D L' 3L F' 2L D' 3B 3U' 2L2 3L2 2R' D 2L2 2U2 U' B' 2B 3B' F2 3R B' U' 3F2 F 2D2 2B2 3B 2D 2R 3B' F2 3R' 3D' 3B' 3U' 3B2 2R' 2D 2R' 2F' 3U' 3F' 3D' 3U2 2B' R 3D B' D2 3U' U2 3F2 3R2 2B' 3B2 F2 L2 3D2 2U 2B' U L B U2 F2 D 2D B R' 3F' 3L 2D R' 2U2 L 2D2 R' U2 L2 2R' F2 3L' D' 3D' 3U2 U' 2L' 2D' 3L' R 2D 3F
*5. *2L2 3R' B 2B' 3B' F' 3D2 2R' R2 2D' 2L' 2R2 2D2 3R2 2B D2 R' D2 U' B2 2B 3F F' 3D' L' U' 3R2 3D L2 D2 U 3R 3U' 2F2 2R2 D' 3D' F2 L2 D' 3U' U' 2R 3D 2R2 3B' 3L2 2D L' 3D2 3F 3L' 2D2 3R 3D 3B' 2D 3U2 2F' 2L' 3D2 R2 U2 3F' 3U F 3R2 2R2 2U U2 2L2 D' 2D2 2U2 U' 3B 3F 2R' U2 B' D2 2U' 2R 3D' 2L2 3R2 D 3D' 3U 2B' 2R R' B F' 2L 2D' 3D' 3R2 2U' 2B'

*2x2x2 Blindfolded*
*1. *R F U' R' U' R U'
*2. *F R' F' R2 U F R2 U' R2
*3. *R2 U2 F' U' R U2 F' U R2

*3x3x3 Blindfolded*
*1. *D2 R2 F' D2 F2 R2 U2 F' R2 F2 D2 U' F2 L' U2 F R2 F' D R2 B
*2. *B' D B2 L' U L2 U2 L2 B' D' B2 U2 F2 D B2 U R2 U F2 R2
*3. *F2 R' U2 L U2 F2 L2 R F2 D2 L' D' R2 B2 U L' U F2 U

*4x4x4 Blindfolded*
*1. *D' L2 D2 B' L2 Uw B Uw2 R2 U' B' Rw2 Fw2 L Rw D B2 F' Uw' U Fw' Uw U L' U' Fw Uw2 B' R Uw U2 R2 B2 L2 Fw' R F2 Uw L' B
*2. *Rw B2 D U' L2 R2 B' L D2 Uw2 L R2 Fw U' B Fw U' L2 D Rw' F' L' Rw2 B L2 F Rw2 B' Fw' R B2 D' B Fw2 Rw2 Fw2 Rw' U R D
*3. *Uw Rw' U' F Rw D' U' F' L' U' B' R D R' Fw' F2 L2 U2 R2 U2 R2 Uw2 U' B2 Fw2 L' D' F' Uw2 U2 L2 Uw' R B D Fw Uw2 B' L2 Fw2

*5x5x5 Blindfolded*
*1. *U2 Rw' U2 B Dw R D' Rw2 F' Lw' B2 Bw' Fw' Uw2 Lw' D2 U' Lw Dw Rw' D Dw Uw' F R D' R' D' Dw Rw R2 F' U L Rw' R U Fw' U B2 Fw2 Lw R' Bw' Rw2 Fw2 Rw D Fw Lw2 Uw Bw Rw' D' U2 F2 Lw F' D' Fw
*2. *Rw R' B Bw2 Fw' Dw R2 B' Rw R' U F' Rw Uw' Fw2 F2 L Bw Rw' R U B Bw2 Rw2 D' Lw2 F2 Lw' Fw F2 R' Dw Fw2 F' D' Dw2 Uw Bw Fw' L D2 Dw Uw B2 Lw2 U' R2 Fw' F2 U2 B Lw R Bw2 L R D2 L U Bw2
*3. *U' Bw' Dw2 R F' Dw Uw F2 Dw B Bw' F' U Fw2 Rw2 Uw2 F L Uw' F' U2 B2 Lw2 B2 Dw2 L2 R Uw2 Bw' L' Rw' R Uw2 Lw2 R F' D' Fw2 F2 L' Rw2 Uw Bw' R' Bw D2 Dw' Bw2 L' Rw2 F U' Rw Fw' L' Dw2 U L R U'

*6x6x6 Blindfolded*
*1. *L' D' F2 R' 2D2 2R' 2D2 U R' 3U2 F D2 2D2 U2 2R 2B 2D' 3R' 2B' 2D' R 2D2 2R2 F' R' F 2D' 3F' 2F2 2L2 2R2 R' 3F' 2D 3U 2R2 B' 2F2 D 3U F2 2L2 2D' 2B2 2R 2B2 2D 3F2 2U' 3F' 2D2 2U B L' 2B 2F' 3U 3R2 2B2 U 3F 2L2 2R' R 2F2 D' 2U2 2F F2 3U'

*7x7x7 Blindfolded*
*1. *F2 D2 2U L2 2D 2R' U L 3L U' 2L' 3F' 3L2 3R' 3D' B2 2B2 F 2R2 B 3F' D' 2B' 3D U2 B 2D' L U2 3L' 2B2 3L' R' 3U 2R' R2 2D 2L2 2F' 3R R B2 2D2 B' 2U2 U2 2L' 3U2 2L' B' 3B R 3D 3L2 3U' U2 2B 2R2 3D2 2B2 3B' L2 3L2 3R2 U 2B' 3F' 3U 2U' 2B2 3F2 3R' 2R' 2B 2R' U L 2L' 2B 3U2 2F2 L 2L 3B2 2F F' D 3U' 3R' 3F 2U2 2R' 2F 3U' 3R2 B' 3F2 2F F2 2L

*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded*
*1. *R2 B2 R2 D2 R D2 R D2 F2 R' B' D R' D' F' U2 L B' L
*2. *L F2 R' F2 L2 U2 F2 L2 U2 B2 L' B F R U L U' B R' D R
*3. *U' L2 D2 L2 D2 U' F2 D R2 D' L2 B' F D' L R U R' B L2
*4. *F' U2 B' R2 F L2 B D2 L2 R2 F R F' L2 D' U2 L' D' F R2 U'
*5. *B2 U2 R2 U R2 F2 R2 D' R2 B2 L2 R' F' D B' U F D' F2 L' D2
*6. *U' L F2 U' B D' R' D' L' U2 B2 R2 L B2 D2 R' F2 B2 R2
*7. *B2 L' U2 B2 R2 U2 L D2 R D2 L F L D B2 R U' B' F L2 D'
*8. *U2 F' D2 B U2 F2 U2 F' U2 R2 U2 R D R2 B F2 U F' U B2 F2
*9. *D2 B' D2 R2 F L2 B2 U2 F' D2 F' L' D2 F R' F U' R' B' L
*10. *R2 L2 U' F D' B2 U' L B2 U2 B2 D R2 D' R2 B2 D2 R2 D'
*11. *F2 R2 F2 R' F2 D2 L R B2 R' D' R B' F' R D' U L B2 U2
*12. *U2 F' U' L' D' B' R2 U B U2 F2 D2 F2 L2 B2 R' F2 D2
*13. *B U2 L2 B2 U2 L D F L' F2 L2 U2 L F2 D2 B2 L2
*14. *R2 U' L2 U R2 F2 D U F2 L2 U' L' F R2 D' R B' R2 D R2 F
*15. *L' R2 F2 D2 U2 R' D2 R2 U2 R2 U2 F R D' B' R2 B F D B2 R'
*16. *R L B' R2 F R' U' L' D' R' D2 F2 R2 U2 F2 R F2 B2 R2
*17. *B' R D2 F R2 L F' R' U' R2 D2 B2 D2 F2 R B2 L2 B2 R F2
*18. *U2 L2 B2 F2 R2 U' R2 D R2 U' L R2 F' U F2 D B' L2 R' D'
*19. *D' L2 U B2 U' F2 D2 R2 D R2 U' F' D' B2 U2 F2 L F2 R F' U
*20. *F2 D' R2 U' L2 F2 D R2 U F2 U' F' U L' D R B' F' L B2 L'
*21. *R2 B' R2 F U2 L2 B' R2 B' L2 U R' B2 D U' R' B F D F
*22. *F2 D L2 R2 U' R2 U' F2 U' B2 U2 F' R D' L' D2 L' B2 R U
*23. *R D2 R U2 L F2 L U2 F2 L2 B2 U L2 B D U' F2 R' U' B2 D2
*24. *U B U F' D2 R2 D' B' R' B2 L2 D2 B' L2 D2 F' D2 L2 B' L2
*25. *D2 R2 D2 L U2 F2 L' R F2 R' D2 F' R2 D F' D' B R2 U2 R U'
*26. *U' D F2 B' L' B2 D F' L' U F L2 D2 F2 R2 B U2 L2 F D2 L2
*27. *U2 B' D2 F L2 R2 B' D2 R2 F D2 R U2 L' D2 B F2 D2 R2 U'
*28. *D' L2 U B2 U' B2 U' B2 D2 R2 F2 L' F' D2 L2 U F2 R' B L' R2
*29. *B2 U R2 D2 F2 L2 D' F2 U' F' L' F R2 U' B R B U R2
*30. *U F2 R2 U' L2 D' F2 U B2 D2 U' L' U B D2 B2 L' U2 R2 B' U2
*31. *B' L2 U2 L2 F2 D2 U2 F' D2 B2 U' L B D R B' U R2 U' L
*32. *R2 B2 D2 B' L2 F L2 R2 B D2 B' L F2 U B' F D B' R F2 R'
*33. *L2 D B2 D U B2 L2 B2 U B2 F2 L' D' B U R F L2 B' D2 B
*34. *R2 D' U L2 U F2 L2 F2 R' U F2 R2 B' L2 U2 B U F
*35. *F2 D B2 L2 D R2 B2 F2 D' U2 L' B L2 B2 F2 U L2 B' U L2
*36. *L2 D2 F' R2 U2 F2 U2 B2 F' U2 B' D' R U F D' R U2 L R' F
*37. *F2 U' B2 U2 F2 U' R2 F2 D R2 F2 L' D B U F2 R' F2 D' U B'
*38. *R2 D' L2 D2 R2 D R2 U F2 D' F2 R F2 D B F L' D' B2 U B2
*39. *B2 R F2 R' B2 D2 L2 D2 F2 L2 R' F' L F D' R D2 R U F
*40. *D2 F' L2 R2 F R2 B' L2 B2 D2 F2 L' D F' D' R' B2 U' L2 F R2

*3x3x3 One Handed*
*1. *D2 B' R2 B' R2 F' R2 B2 D2 F L2 R D L2 R B' L' R U
*2. *R2 B2 D B2 D' L2 U L2 U' F R' D R' D' B' R2 U R' U
*3. *D B U D' F' L2 D F B R2 L U2 F2 L2 U2 L' D2 R U2
*4. *F' D F2 B R2 D2 R D R' F2 L2 B2 D F2 D F2 D F2 D F2
*5. *L U2 B2 U2 F2 R' D2 U2 L2 B2 R2 D' B R F2 U' R' U2 L' D2 B'

*3x3x3 With Feet*
*1. *F2 L2 U2 B' D2 L2 R2 B2 F L2 B' D' R U2 L2 B U' B D' U' L'
*2. *F' U2 B' F D2 L2 R2 F' U2 L2 D2 U' F' R' U' B D' B F D2 F
*3. *R' D2 R' D2 F2 D2 L2 D2 F2 R D2 U' L' B' F' R2 U F U B'
*4. *R2 F2 D2 B D2 B' U2 B' R2 D2 F' D B F U R2 F D B2 L' B
*5. *F' U2 F D2 L2 B' L2 B F D2 U R' D F' U' L R2 D R' B2

*3x3x3 Match the scramble*
*1. *B' F R2 F U2 F' R2 U2 R2 B' D' R' B R' B2 D U' F2 L' F
*2. *D2 R' F R' L' U' R' F2 U' B2 U2 L2 F' L2 F2 U2 L2 U2 B'
*3. *B2 U2 L2 B2 U L2 U' L2 U L2 R F L2 F2 D2 F2 U' R U' B' D2
*4. *L2 U B2 R2 U R2 D2 L2 D F2 D' F L' U' B' R2 D' U F' L2
*5. *B R2 F' L' F' D R U' L B' U2 B' D2 F' U2 R2 B U2 D2 B'

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves*
*1. *F' U2 B F U2 L2 D2 L2 U2 B L D' R B D2 L' F' L2 B' F'

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay*
*2. *U R F2 U' R U F2 R' F2 U'
*3. *U L2 F2 R2 D' L2 F2 U' B2 D' U B' U' R U2 B2 F D' F U' R
*4. *R' F' L2 R' Uw' R Uw' U2 F D2 U2 Rw D Rw' B' Rw U B' D' Uw2 U2 B L2 Rw D2 Uw2 L' Fw' Uw' Rw' B' L R B Fw2 F' U Rw2 R' U'

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay*
*2. *U2 F R U R' U2 F U' F R'
*3. *R' F' R U' B' U' F2 D' F U R2 F2 D2 L2 U F2 U D2 B2 L2
*4. *Fw' Uw2 Rw F' Rw D' Fw F' R U' Fw Rw B Fw Rw2 R2 B U L' F L' D Uw' U' L' Rw' B Fw F' Uw' Rw' D' U2 L R' Uw2 R' D2 Rw2 Fw
*5. *B' Fw' F2 Dw B L Bw2 Dw' Bw' F D2 Fw2 Rw Dw Uw Rw' Uw Bw2 F' Uw' Fw L Dw2 Lw' U2 F' U' Lw D' L R2 U Lw2 Dw L B Rw Bw2 Rw2 Dw F' U2 Fw' L' Rw D2 Rw' F2 R Bw Lw2 Bw2 D Rw' R2 F2 Rw2 Bw2 Uw' Fw2

*Magic* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. *
*2. *
*3. *
*4. *
*5. *

*Master Magic* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. *
*2. *
*3. *
*4. *
*5. *

*Clock*
*1. *UUdd u=-1,d=-2 / dUdU u=6,d=5 / ddUU u=2,d=5 / UdUd u=-1,d=1 / dUUU u=-3 / UdUU u=-2 / UUUd u=5 / UUdU u=-3 / UUUU u=6 / dddd d=6 / ddUd
*2. *UUdd u=5,d=-2 / dUdU u=5,d=-4 / ddUU u=-5,d=1 / UdUd u=-3,d=-2 / dUUU u=-4 / UdUU u=-1 / UUUd u=-3 / UUdU u=2 / UUUU u=-1 / dddd d=3 / dUdU
*3. *UUdd u=-5,d=4 / dUdU u=5,d=2 / ddUU u=-2,d=-2 / UdUd u=4,d=1 / dUUU u=-5 / UdUU u=2 / UUUd u=1 / UUdU u=-4 / UUUU u=5 / dddd d=1 / ddUd
*4. *UUdd u=-5,d=-3 / dUdU u=-1,d=-1 / ddUU u=-4,d=2 / UdUd u=5,d=0 / dUUU u=3 / UdUU u=0 / UUUd u=-3 / UUdU u=3 / UUUU u=3 / dddd d=-3 / Uddd
*5. *UUdd u=1,d=3 / dUdU u=-2,d=6 / ddUU u=6,d=3 / UdUd u=2,d=1 / dUUU u=-5 / UdUU u=6 / UUUd u=-3 / UUdU u=-5 / UUUU u=-4 / dddd d=-4 / dUUd

*MegaMinx*
*1. *R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
*2. *R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
*3. *R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
*4. *R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
*5. *R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U

*PyraMinx*
*1. *U L R U' B' L' U B r' b u'
*2. *L' U' L' U R L U' B' l r b'
*3. *U B' U B' U R' B L' B l r b' u
*4. *U' R B U B' L' R' B
*5. *U' L' U' B' L' B' L' U l' r' u'

*Square-1*
*1. *(1, -3) / (-1, 5) / (-2, -2) / (0, -3) / (5, -1) / (-2, 1) / (5, -1) / (3, 1) / (6, 0) / (3, 0) / (-2, 5) / (0, 2) / (-1, -2) / (5, 4)
*2. *(1, 0) / (-4, -4) / (-5, 1) / (-1, 2) / (-3, 0) / (-2, 4) / (-3, 0) / (-1, 3) / (3, 0) / (1, 0) / (4, 0) / (0, 2) / (-2, 6)
*3. *(0, -1) / (-3, 0) / (0, -3) / (-3, 3) / (-2, 1) / (2, -1) / (-3, 0) / (-5, 1) / (-1, 0) / (-3, 0) / (0, -1) / (-2, 0) / (-2, 0) / (-2, 0)
*4. *(0, -1) / (4, 1) / (3, 0) / (-1, 2) / (4, 1) / (-1, -4) / (1, 4) / (2, -1) / (0, -5) / (0, -3) / (-2, -1) / (3, -4)
*5. *(-3, -1) / (0, 3) / (4, 1) / (-4, -4) / (1, -5) / (-4, -1) / (0, 3) / (-2, 1) / (6, 0) / (5, 0) / (0, -3) / (-2, -1) / (0, 4)

*Skewb*
*1. *L' D' L R' L U D' L' U'
*2. *L' R L' D' L' U D R' U'
*3. *R U R' D R L U
*4. *D' L' U D L U' L'
*5. *U' L D' R D' U' R' U'


----------



## awesomecuber150 (Nov 13, 2012)

*3x3: 17.66* 17.94, 18.76, 17.23, 17.39, 17.64
*4x4: 1:21.70* 1:20.30, 1:35.54, 1:20.18, 1:24.63, 1:16.75
*5x5: 2:20.57* 2:16.11, 2:22.31, 2:17.07, 2:26.53, 2:22.34
*3x3 One handed: 35.23* 26.43, 39.67, 30.24, 35.77, 41.77


----------



## Czery (Nov 14, 2012)

*2x2:* 5.76, (8.31), 5.61, 5.11, (4.41) = *5.49*
*3x3:* 14.84, (19.52), 14.74, 15.30, (13.28) = *14.96*
*4x4:* = 

*3x3 One Handed*: = 

*Square-1*: 22.07, (43.10), 23.33, (17.53), 21.98 = *22.46*


----------



## mande (Nov 14, 2012)

2x2: 6.08, (6.54), (4.49), 5.06, 6.21 = 5.78
3x3: 18.56, (23.53), 16.18, 15.21, (11.94) = 16.65
Last solve PLL skip
3x3 BLD: 2:01.83, DNF(1:38.39), DNF(1:50.25) = 2:01.83
3x3 MultiBLD: 6/7(51:29) = 5 points
Memo was 36 mins. Pretty slow corner orientation exec. 4th cube was off by 3 edges. 4th time I'm attempting 7 cubes, and 3rd 6/7 result


----------



## yoinneroid (Nov 15, 2012)

5bld: 17:16.96
4bld: DNF, 9:18.64
sq1: 33.52, 27.52, 28.88, 34.80, 29.07 = 30.49
pyra: 5.73, 6.00, 6.55, 5.44, 6.56 = 6.09
mega: 1:27.94, 1:33.96, 1:47.65, 1:34.37, 1:41.21 = 1:36.51
clock: DNF, 11.32, 10.29, 8.53, 11.68 = 11.10
2345 relay: 2:19.12
234 relay: 51.89
wf: 1:00.56, 1:27.99, 1:07.25, 3:32.67, 51.07 = 1:11.93
oh: 15.02, 17.34, 16.73, 19.85, 19.81 = 17.96
5x5: 1:28.59, 1:26.61, 1:20.60, 1:14.49, 1:22.93 = 1:23.38
4x4: 33.10, 36.33, 31.63, 41.46, 35.67 = 35.03
3x3: 10.90, 10.50, 7.69, 10.10, 14.61 = 10.50
2x2: 3.80, 3.29, 3.37, 3.16, 2.66 = 3.27


----------



## emolover (Nov 17, 2012)

5x5: 1:31.92 
1:27.70, 1:31.98, 1:34.16, 1:29.61, 1:38.83
The last solve would have probably been a PB but I messed up on L4E and was very reserved during the 3x3 stage.


----------



## FaLoL (Nov 17, 2012)

*3x3x3*: 21.52, 22.57, (16.31), (22.87), 19.11 = *21.07*
*4x4x4*: 1:17.84, (1:24.61), 1:18.94, (1:09.82), 1:17.62 = *1:18.13*
*5x5x5*: 2:20.80, 2:03.88, (2:03.00), 2:19.77, (2:29.80) = *2:14.82*
*6x6x6*: 4:47.65, (4:48.91), 4:33.70, (4:23.84), 4:43.72 = *4:41.69*
*7x7x7*: (7:14.38), 7:26.96, 8:20.34, (8:26.78), 8:01.95 = *7:56.42*
*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay*: *1:53.30*
*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay*: 
*Pyraminx*: (5.82), 13.98, (14.24), 11.71, 7.94 = *11.21*
*3x3x3 One Handed*: (25.77), 53.28, 46.52, 49.03, (58.61) = *49.61*
*3x3x3 Fewest Moves*: *68*
*3x3x3 Blindfolded*: DNF, DNF, 5:49.76 = *5:49.76*


----------



## vd (Nov 18, 2012)

3x3 BLD: DNF, 1:05.26, DNF = 1:05.26 :-(
3x3: (18.85), 16.40, 17.45, (15.30), 16.64 = 16.83
3x3 OH: 44.80, (43.66), 50.79, 47.07, (51.89) = 47.55


----------



## Schmidt (Nov 19, 2012)

I am very impressed by BLD solvers. 
1. You can remember how to solve a cube blindfolded.
2. You can forget how you solved the last cube (I think this is the most impressive!!)

Last tuesday I tried the first scramble, but had a pop while solving, so I gave up. Tonight, six days later, I tried the same scramble and I could remember most of the letters and corners(2:54.15[~1:00]) compared to my first/only successful attempt (5:47.19[3:30] ,week 31)


----------



## Mike Hughey (Nov 19, 2012)

Schmidt said:


> I am very impressed by BLD solvers.
> 1. You can remember how to solve a cube blindfolded.
> 2. You can forget how you solved the last cube (I think this is the most impressive!!)



I have often told people that I think I'm pretty untalented at memorizing cubes. But I do think I have something of a talent at forgetting what I've memorized - I think I'm significantly better than the average person at this.


----------



## googlebleh (Nov 19, 2012)

Wow, haven't done this in a while. I already submitted my times through Odder's site, but idk if the procedure has changed since last time. So if I wasn't supposed to post here as well, then ignore pl0x.



Spoiler: Times:



*2x2: *4.35, 5.43, 5.67, 7.71, 4.72 = *5.27 avg5*
*3x3: *17.37, 17.84, 14.63, 13.56, 14.76 = *15.59 avg5*
*4x4: *1:01.28, 1:09.72, 58.95, 1:20.44, 59.65 = *1:03.55 avg5*
*5x5: *2:15.66, 2:30.90, 2:18.83, 2:03.87, 2:21.97 = *2:18.82 avg5*
*OH:* 27.22, 30.36, 29.66, 29.04, 36.17 = *29.69 avg5*
*2-4: 1:24.56*
*2-5: 3:52.15*


----------



## MatsBergsten (Nov 20, 2012)

Results: congratulations to nccube, Mike and yoinneroid!

*2x2x2*(25)

 1.97 nccube
 2.76 CuberMan
 3.03 ilie
 3.08 cuberkid10
 3.27 yoinneroid
 3.88 Maxelino
 3.95 Hendry cahyadi
 4.08 mycube
 4.78 riley
 4.99 zaki
 5.02 FinnGamer
 5.25 Lapinsavant
 5.27 googlebleh
 5.49 Czery
 5.78 mande
 5.83 MeshuggahX
 6.41 AndersB
 6.41 Piotrek
 6.43 Alcuber
 7.38 Mike Hughey
 8.05 Trondhat
 8.26 eggseller
 9.16 Schmidt
 9.18 Mikel
 9.27 georgeanderre
*3x3x3 *(33)

 9.75 CuberMan
 9.99 nccube
 10.05 antoineccantin
 10.50 yoinneroid
 10.56 cubeflip
 11.28 riley
 12.05 cuberkid10
 12.16 Hendry cahyadi
 12.33 Lapinsavant
 12.63 mycube
 13.65 zaki
 13.90 AndersB
 14.16 pwnAge
 14.96 Czery
 15.59 googlebleh
 15.82 FinnGamer
 16.18 eggseller
 16.65 mande
 16.83 vd
 18.26 MeshuggahX
 18.65 Piotrek
 18.85 Mikel
 19.23 Perff
 20.69 blairubik
 21.00 georgeanderre
 21.07 FaLoL
 21.13 Mike Hughey
 25.58 Schmidt
 26.20 Trondhat
 26.50 hfsdo
 29.43 Alcuber
 39.72 MatsBergsten
 45.49 Gordon
*4x4x4*(19)

 35.03 yoinneroid
 45.54 Hendry cahyadi
 46.42 zaki
 48.73 nccube
 50.18 CuberMan
 53.94 mycube
 55.01 cuberkid10
 58.92 Lapinsavant
 1:03.55 googlebleh
 1:07.74 georgeanderre
 1:10.45 FinnGamer
 1:12.01 AndersB
 1:18.13 FaLoL
 1:31.62 eggseller
 1:34.37 Mike Hughey
 1:59.35 Piotrek
 2:09.42 Mikel
 2:18.66 Schmidt
 2:38.73 MatsBergsten
*5x5x5*(14)

 1:23.38 yoinneroid
 1:27.57 zaki
 1:29.33 nccube
 1:31.92 emolover
 1:38.47 mycube
 1:46.63 Lapinsavant
 2:00.15 AndersB
 2:14.25 Mike Hughey
 2:14.82 FaLoL
 2:18.82 googlebleh
 2:27.91 FinnGamer
 3:00.40 Mikel
 4:41.07 Schmidt
 5:31.28 MatsBergsten
*6x6x6*(9)

 3:00.08 zaki
 3:04.90 nccube
 3:11.42 mycube
 3:35.94 AustinReed
 4:28.29 AndersB
 4:28.87 Mike Hughey
 4:41.69 FaLoL
 5:15.37 FinnGamer
 DNF Mikel
*7x7x7*(9)

 4:28.99 mycube
 4:30.24 zaki
 5:11.01 nccube
 6:28.56 AndersB
 6:45.29 okayama
 6:58.46 Mike Hughey
 7:56.42 FaLoL
 8:34.68 FinnGamer
10:16.68 riley
*3x3 one handed*(21)

 15.53 antoineccantin
 17.96 yoinneroid
 18.60 CuberMan
 19.72 nccube
 23.21 AndersB
 24.89 mycube
 25.29 riley
 29.69 googlebleh
 29.75 MeshuggahX
 30.12 Lapinsavant
 35.72 eggseller
 40.90 Piotrek
 45.68 Mike Hughey
 46.41 FinnGamer
 47.55 vd
 49.17 Alcuber
 49.61 FaLoL
 53.19 Mikel
 56.76 Schmidt
 58.01 Trondhat
 1:01.57 blairubik
*3x3 with feet*(8)

 1:11.93 yoinneroid
 1:51.16 Mike Hughey
 1:52.22 Hendry cahyadi
 2:36.21 AndersB
 3:00.24 Mikel
 3:03.66 nccube
 DNF FinnGamer
 DNF CuberMan
*2x2x2 Blindfolded*(12)

 7.56 nccube
 16.55 AustinReed
 18.49 CuberMan
 21.80 riley
 23.22 MatsBergsten
 23.31 Mike Hughey
 23.86 mycube
 26.81 Lapinsavant
 33.04 ilie
 33.75 Mikel
 45.50 AndersB
 58.03 Schmidt
*3x3x3 Blindfolded*(16)

 1:04.25 Hendry cahyadi
 1:05.26 vd
 1:07.65 riley
 1:13.33 eggseller
 1:34.11 Mike Hughey
 1:52.40 mycube
 2:01.83 mande
 2:04.48 CuberMan
 2:43.87 AndersB
 3:12.85 Lapinsavant
 4:32.95 antoineccantin
 5:49.76 FaLoL
 6:49.30 nccube
 DNF Mikel
 DNF Schmidt
 DNF MatsBergsten
*4x4x4 Blindfolded*(5)

 6:55.24 Mike Hughey
 6:55.30 MatsBergsten
15:06.50 AustinReed
 DNF eggseller
 DNF Mikel
*5x5x5 Blindfolded*(4)

11:57.82 Mike Hughey
15:34.69 MatsBergsten
17:16.96 yoinneroid
 DNF Mikel
*6x6x6 Blindfolded*(2)

 DNF MatsBergsten
  DNF Mike Hughey
*7x7x7 Blindfolded *(1)

 DNF Mike Hughey
*3x3 Multi blind*(7)

7/9 (44:35)  Mikel
6/7 (51:29)  mande
3/5 (20:26)  riley
2/4 (15:07)  MatsBergsten
3/6 (34:30)  mycube
0/2 ( 6:49)  Mike Hughey
0/2 (18:54)  AndersB
*3x3 Match the scramble*(4)

 1:03.19 Mike Hughey
 1:47.73 AndersB
 2:05.86 nccube
 2:45.48 Mikel
*2-3-4 Relay*(14)

 51.89 yoinneroid
 1:05.28 nccube
 1:14.63 mycube
 1:15.37 zaki
 1:15.43 CuberMan
 1:24.56 googlebleh
 1:42.36 FinnGamer
 1:46.80 AndersB
 1:53.30 FaLoL
 1:56.26 Mike Hughey
 2:02.97 Mikel
 2:11.77 Piotrek
 3:09.18 Schmidt
 3:12.84 Trondhat
*2-3-4-5 Relay*(10)

 2:19.12 yoinneroid
 2:45.52 CuberMan
 2:52.30 zaki
 2:54.28 nccube
 3:14.19 mycube
 3:49.54 AndersB
 3:52.15 googlebleh
 4:04.27 FinnGamer
 4:47.93 Mike Hughey
 5:31.46 Mikel
*Magic*(3)

 1.16 Mikel
 1.35 nccube
 3.43 Mike Hughey
*Master Magic*(4)

 3.06 nccube
 3.12 AndersB
 3.21 Mikel
 3.84 Mike Hughey
*Skewb*(4)

 21.11 Mike Hughey
 28.76 AndersB
 33.11 nccube
 35.75 Schmidt
*Clock*(7)

 8.90 nccube
 11.10 yoinneroid
 11.10 Perff
 13.28 CuberMan
 16.22 Mike Hughey
 16.52 Mikel
 33.93 Schmidt
*Pyraminx*(17)

 4.36 Maxelino
 5.49 zaki
 5.72 cuberkid10
 5.96 CuberMan
 6.07 nccube
 6.09 yoinneroid
 6.33 Hendry cahyadi
 6.61 Alcuber
 6.92 antoineccantin
 7.74 Lapinsavant
 11.21 FaLoL
 11.94 riley
 12.81 AndersB
 14.12 Mike Hughey
 15.62 Mikel
 17.70 Schmidt
 31.32 FinnGamer
*Megaminx*(9)

 1:07.25 Divineskulls
 1:36.51 yoinneroid
 1:36.79 nccube
 1:53.91 AndersB
 3:00.90 Lapinsavant
 3:01.15 Mike Hughey
 3:05.27 okayama
 4:56.70 Schmidt
 7:08.15 Mikel
*Square-1*(8)

 22.46 Czery
 28.59 nccube
 30.49 yoinneroid
 35.62 Mike Hughey
 51.70 AndersB
 1:09.57 Mikel
 1:25.35 Schmidt
 2:44.11 MatsBergsten
*3x3x3 fewest moves*(9)

26 mycube
26 okayama
27 nccube
28 guusrs
39 Mike Hughey
44 AndersB
59 Schmidt
63 Mikel
68 FaLoL

*Contest results*

285 nccube
243 Mike Hughey
218 yoinneroid
214 mycube
212 AndersB
182 CuberMan
155 zaki
154 Mikel
134 riley
129 Lapinsavant
116 Hendry cahyadi
113 FinnGamer
99 FaLoL
98 googlebleh
88 MatsBergsten
88 cuberkid10
82 Schmidt
81 antoineccantin
70 mande
70 eggseller
54 Piotrek
49 Czery
49 vd
46 MeshuggahX
41 Maxelino
38 okayama
37 Alcuber
36 AustinReed
32 cubeflip
32 ilie
29 georgeanderre
24 Trondhat
24 pwnAge
21 Perff
18 blairubik
16 emolover
16 guusrs
13 Divineskulls
7 hfsdo
4 Gordon


----------



## Schmidt (Nov 20, 2012)

Yay! I beat Mats in 3BLD this week.


----------



## MatsBergsten (Nov 20, 2012)

Schmidt said:


> Yay! I beat Mats in 3BLD this week.



Hmmm, the numbering system comes from the Forum and it does not
understand the concept of shared places . Do it again and I'll try to beat
you at 4x4 .


----------



## Schmidt (Nov 20, 2012)

You already did a few times :?


----------

